# Raspberry Leaf Tea?



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Just wondered how many of you had tried RLT, and if you did, when you started and what dosage you used? 

I was thinking of;

32 (weeks) - 1 cup/tablet per day
34 - 2 cups/tablets per day
36 - 3 cups/tablets per day
38 - 4 cups/tablets per day

Does that seem too much? Too early? Not enough? 

Any advice would be lovely :flower:


----------



## Sparkledust09

Hi Drazic, I started drinking RLT late in my pregnancy, when I was about 36 weeks onwards. I was having a couple of cups a day. I am not sure what the recommended amounts are though mind you, or if there is a min and a max xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

H i drazic -what you have said seeme the norm from what I have read.

I, started with 1 cup per day at 33w, however never increased to 2 cups per day until 36 weeks, then 4 from 37 weeks but only because it is baby number 4 and my third labour was less than 3 hours so was too scared that things would start prior to 37 weeks and I wouldn't get my home birth haha. However I shouldn't have worried, by the looks of things haha -still here 39w+ 

xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope it works well for you. I bought it and never used it.


----------



## Rmar

I am drinking pre-pregnancy but stopping before ovulation.

I will probably start in the third trimester.

I say, drink to thirst. Don't force yourself to drink it as it will probably make you feel icky but also, don't restrict yourself from it if you find you really like it. There really isn't a min and max and if you find someone who tells you there is, someone else will tell you otherwise. Because of the opposing views, I think it is best to go wtih how you feel. If you feel you shouldn't have anymore, don't and if you feel you want more, have some.


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I think that sounds fine; I believe the tablets may be more potent/consistent in dosage than the tea. I'll personally be doing a little experiment and giving the RLT a miss this time; my uterus is a bit too toned methinks and my last two labours have been scary and too fast so I'll see if foregoing that has any effect....

Soph x


----------



## madasa

I started at the start of my 3rd tri, around 26 weeks. I took capsules. I had one per day to start with and increased it to 1 twice a day after a couple of weeks. I kept increasing by 1 capsule every couple of weeks until I was up to 6, and I kept taking them until well after LO was born... I would still be taking them now, but I keep forgetting! I think my uterus is back to normal now and my supply is well established, but I will start taking them again if she has a growth spurt and my boobs haven't caught up :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the replies girls. I had my first cup last night and had strong BH! Freaked me out a little! Spoke to my hypnobirthing mentor and she said she doesn't recommend to take it before 34 weeks so I will probably only have the odd cup until then, then start taking it properly. 

:flower:


----------



## madasa

No one recommends it until after 32 or 34 weeks (depending who you speak to) because there haven't been enough studies to show that it is safe. But there haven't been any to show it's dangerous either. You have to be more careful if you have low blood pressure, but RLT won't start labour prematurely. :) 

I also noticed strong BHs when I started taking RLT, but after a few weeks I stopped feeling them. I was still GETTING them (I know because I had to go for a trace at the hospital) but I stopped feeling them.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun, that makes me feel better about it. Think I will go in the middle! I have my midwife on Tuesday so will just let her know then start properly. Thanks for all your advice :)


----------



## Lillylemon

My midwife just said "drink tons of it" so I've been having 4/5 cups a day but not as many earlier on, it's only because I don't have long left now.

x


----------



## Sophist

I drank it throughout my pregnancy with my daughter, and her birth was just beautiful, not traumatic for her or for me (she didn't even cry when she was born. I wasn't even sore or bruised afterwards on my bum).

Shortly after she was born they started saying don't use it until the end of your pregnancy. It never caused contractions for me though.


----------



## bathbabe

I had one cup when i was 36 + 2, gave birth at 36 +3! lol
xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

I know lots of midwives who do say it's safe to drink throughout your entirely pregnancy... I'm still a little skeptical though and would refrain until the third trimester.


----------



## madasa

Tribes have been taking red ras. leaf for thousands of yrs... to treat period pain and morning sickness, as well as help with birth. Lots of things stimulate the uterus... orgasms for example. Doesn't mean they're not safe ;) As long as everything is going well, I would prob. take it throughout my pregnancy, if I have any more :) If i compromised at all, it might be to limit it in the first tri.. maybe just have one cup per day. :D


----------



## Bingo

I bought a packet of the RL teabags from Holland and Barratt yesterday and plan on starting with a cup a day from 32 weeks (next Thursday).


----------



## mama.bear

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just wondered how many of you had tried RLT, and if you did, when you started and what dosage you used?
> 
> I was thinking of;
> 
> 32 (weeks) - 1 cup/tablet per day
> 34 - 2 cups/tablets per day
> 36 - 3 cups/tablets per day
> 38 - 4 cups/tablets per day
> 
> Does that seem too much? Too early? Not enough?
> 
> Any advice would be lovely :flower:

my hypnobirthing instructor (also a mama to 3 babes and a yoga teacher, so well informed), it's good to drink 2 cups/day in 2nd tri and 3 cups/day in 3rd.. the tea is good hot or cold :)
i love RLT and have been drinking for a cpl yrs now, well before i got preggers.. AND my lovely OH even likes it!
it's really supposed to help tone the uterus so contractions are more 'efficient' and labour is a bit shorter.... good luck! 

bless x


----------



## liverpoolnat

Hi there i started taking raspberry leaf tablets 900mg at 36 weeks with my daughter and had her at 36+5 straight forward quick labour with only 2 puffs of gas and air whilst pushing head out. I am currently 36 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child and started taking the tablets today hoping for a similar experience this time round too. 
Not sure whether it was the tablets or just sheer coincidence but im taking them again anyway. So ill let you know how i get on baby due 7th sept 2010.


----------



## bklove

I feel like with everything else it works differently per person. I started drinking it a few days ago, and no bh or anything else for that matter. I try to do a cup a day, 2 when I remember. I hope it helps with something though! Not sure that I can drink more than that though, maybe if I had it as like an iced tea or something.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

our mw said start from 30 weeks and x3 a day - she has said that it won't bring on labour just tone the uterus and reduce the bleeding after birth


----------



## joegg4598

Is it better to take the capsules or drink the tea??


----------



## glitterbug

36 weeks with the tea, a couple of cups per day. I bought capsules nearer my due date (like a couple of days before) which are a lot stronger.
I'm convinced it helped me. Good luck xx


----------



## jms895

I had 2 cups a day from 24 weeks and upped to 3 a day last few weeks, I feel it honestly helped tone my uterus and help with labour :D


----------



## madasa

I thought the tea was stronger than the capsules :shrug:


----------



## goddess25

I bought it with my last pregnancy but never used it.. its still sitting in the cupboard and just wondering if its still in date...


----------



## subaru555

I've got the capsules and have started them the past few weeks. I've been taking 6 per day as it says maximum dosage. Safe from 30 weeks onwards going by different advice. They haven't caused anything at all for me. Just hoping to get the natural tone and healing :)


----------



## summer rain

Hmm now I am wondering if I should take it after all; but am worried that faster and more efficient labour (and how much faster and more efficient can you get than 1h 45mins as my last one was?) will mean more painful. Nothing mentions about RLT making contractions more painful or less, does anyone know?


----------



## Bingo

That's exactly what I have been drinking. I started with one cup at 32 weeks, increased to 2 cups at 34 weeks, will up it to 3 at 36 and 4 at 38 weeks. I'm getting used to it now, it didn't excite me to begin with as I find it very bland but actually I quite enjoyed my first cup this morning. Let's hope it works.

Edited to say that I've not experienced anything out of the ordinary since drinking the tea and no Braxton Hicks either.


----------



## subaru555

I'm actually craving the powder from the tablets now :wacko: I chew my tablets every dosage now (2 tabs x 3 times a day) :rofl:


----------

